# green leaky pipe in wall



## miker1977 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi all. New home owner here. Can anyone tell me how to change out this rotted pipe? It's green and leaking.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 19, 2016)

The green color means it is copper, and it's probably pretty old. Looks like it's sweated (soldered) in place, so you - or somebody - will have a little bit to do to replace it. PVC pipe is the newer standard for waste lines.


----------



## john321 (Jul 20, 2016)

You are right. Its copper. You may also change it if you want but it safe inside.


----------



## joecaption (Jul 20, 2016)

There is no "fixing" that one.
It needs to be cut out and replaced.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 20, 2016)

Every job is different. Here is the company that makes couplings that work great for such projects. Use a Fernco coupling at the cast iron pipe and then replace all the rest with PVC. 

https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings/stock-couplings


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Every job is different. Here is the company that makes couplings that work great for such projects. Use a Fernco coupling at the cast iron pipe and then replace all the rest with PVC.
> 
> https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings/stock-couplings



That link has everything except the one he needs.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-Ser...h-40-PVC-Compression-Donut-P22U-205/100372278


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 20, 2016)

nealtw said:


> That link has everything except the one he needs.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-Ser...h-40-PVC-Compression-Donut-P22U-205/100372278



Right catalog wrong page. 

https://www.fernco.com/plumbing/donuts-o-rings/donuts


----------



## miker1977 (Jul 21, 2016)

SO I can cut the right side with a hack saw? Use a fernco coupler on that side to connect it with PVC....How do I get the pipe out of the cast iron on the left side?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 21, 2016)

Check that fitting, it may be just screwed into the cast. It might be hard to get out out but easy to replace.


----------



## miker1977 (Jul 24, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Check that fitting, it may be just screwed into the cast. It might be hard to get out out but easy to replace.





You're right. I just has to unscrew it and replace. Thank you so much.


----------

